# draft survey



## m_elkhteeb (5 أغسطس 2007)

رجاء اذا كان احد يملك اى معلومات عند موضوع draft survey


----------



## marine_eng (5 أغسطس 2007)

توجد دورة تقام فى الاكاديميه البحريه لاول مرة فى هذا المجال سوف تعقد خلال ايام


----------



## m_elkhteeb (5 أغسطس 2007)

*Draft Survey*

شكرا لاهتمامك ولكنى للاسف اعمل خارج مصر واتمنى لو يوجد اى معلومات يمكن ارسالها بال*****


----------



## marine_eng (5 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله لوتوافرت لدى اى معلومات سوف ازودك بها


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الكتاب 12 صفحه ممكن يفيدك اخى العزيز 

http://www.cuwcc.org/Uploads/committee/Survey_SummaryDRAFT_3.pdf


----------



## lassaad1965 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شوف ها اللنك
http://www.soi.wide.ad.jp/class/20050026/slides/07


----------



## lassaad1965 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

و هذا كتاب رائع
http://www.unece.org/ie/se/pdfs/ece_energy_19e.pdf


----------



## m_elkhteeb (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً لكم جميعا 
وخاصة الاخ lassaad على هذه المعلومات القيمة والواضحة جدا


----------



## lassaad1965 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

العفو يا اخي


----------



## seaside (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء :
ارجو الافادة فيما يختص بالمعاينات البحريه وانواعها .


ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## انهارده احلى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحة الموضوع ده عاجبنى جدا بس انا عايزة اعرف يعنى ايه بالضبط معنىdraft surveyومحاضرة البروفيسر هايلة جدا ممكن اعرف انتوا ازاى بتوصلوا للحاجات دى؟


----------



## m_elkhteeb (8 سبتمبر 2007)

معنى draft survey 
هو كيفية حساب حمولة السفينة عن طريق قياس عمق غاطس السفينة واسقاطه على لوحات الرسم البيانى الخاصة بالسفينة (وتختلف هذه الرسومات من سفينة الى اخرى حسب حجمها وطولها ونوعها )
ثم القيام ببعض الحسابات الرياضية 
ارجوا ان افدتك شكراً


----------



## انهارده احلى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى على اهتمامك واجابتك ؛وهى فعلا افادتنىجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (7 أكتوبر 2007)

عايز اشكر كل اللى اهتم بالموضوع ده على فكره انا خريج 2007 والان بفضل الان اتعينت surveyor فى شركه وبجد اى حد يقدر ينزل كتاب او اى معلومات تخص هذا المجال الشيق لانى احببته بجد + انى محتاج قاموس انجليزى/ عربى خاص بالهندسه البحريه فقط .........فقط......اللهم ايقنا ليلة القدر


----------



## انهارده احلى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

فى موقع جميل جدا اسمه منارة العمليات البحرية
www.q8ship.com

وهو يحتوى على القاموس البحرى


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى الفاضل صاحب الاسم المستعار النهرده احلى ......انا شاكر جدا انك وصلتنى انى اجيب القاموس البحرى ثانيا الموقع ده هايل جدا وان شاء الله حاسس انه هيفيدنى كتير ونا بشكرك جدا ........وهدعيلك ان ربنا مايخيب ظنك فى شىء تتمناه ولا يخذلك ابدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Bassoom (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## الدريك (23 سبتمبر 2009)

عايز كتب فيها معلومات عن كيفية حساب ال draft surveyor


----------



## aaelkhouly (12 أكتوبر 2009)

:7::7::7::7:


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي 
lassaad1965 ويارب اكثر ابداع


----------



## capt.adel (15 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ارجو من الله ان تكونوا في احسن حال , 
انا مشترك جديد في هذا الموقع فارجو منكم ان تقبلوني صديق و اكون عند حسن ظنكم
انا اختصاصي ملاحة بحرية اي ملاحة خرائط اتزان سفن حساب بضائع و من هذا الشيء,
فاتمنى ان نستفيد منكم ولكم الف شكر


----------

